# micro algae



## BigDaddiTre (Nov 9, 2012)

So I have been keeping aquariums for the last year and have not had many problems. Recently though my tank has been getting infested with micro algae and I have yet to figure out why. My tank is nowhere near a window and does not get direct sunlight at all, nor is it near an outer wall. I am not overfeeding my cichlids and I am sure of this because I feed them only what they eat, and no food ever reaches the bottom. I have been doing weekly water changes and I am still flabbergasted as to how my tank has started to take on this micro algae. Can someone please give me some suggestions as to how to rid my tank of this problem and not have to worry about it coming back?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Micro algae? How long are the lights on and what is your phosphate reading?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Bristlenose pleco, depending on your stock list and tank dimensions.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why does everyone automaticly say BN pleco when algae is mentioned? Why add to a bio load that is obviosly not being handled correctly. Check your feeding and reduce lighting time. No need to add another fish.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Because BN plecos are very efficient. I know they produce waste, but basically what they do is take the unsightly algae, eat it and package it up, then they dispose of it in a different place.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

That is all very well and good however it doesn't take care of the problem. It only contributes with bio-load. The OP needs to address what is going on in the tank to elliminate the algae problem.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It doesn't really contribute to the bio-load. If you don't feed it anything other than naturally growing algae, then nothing is being added to the tank.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Really? Feces really isn't adding anything? OP needs to address the problem. Maybe less light.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you don't add anything (ie. food), then the BN pleco doesn't add anything. It keeps the nutrients in the tank, only cycling it around.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Broken record. Okay you win. BN plecos don't in any way contribute to the bio load. The only thing is you're wrong. I think we lost the OP. Have a nice day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BigDaddiTre, what is micro algae? Good questions about the light period and the phosphates. Please also provide test results for nitrates.


----------



## BigDaddiTre (Nov 9, 2012)

Well micro algae is the tiniest particles of algae that make it through your filter. They tend to turn your water green. I've debated going to a micron filter, but wasn't really trying to spend an extra $120 at my lfs. I don't have any tests to get a phosphate reading, but my nitrites only read at around 5ppm


----------



## BigDaddiTre (Nov 9, 2012)

Also I only leave my lights on for 8 hours total all day. 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening just so my plants can go through photosynthesis


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would cut down on the light for a week or so.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

BigDaddiTre said:


> Also I only leave my lights on for 8 hours total all day. 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening just so my plants can go through photosynthesis


Yeah it's a balancing act with plants and light. Have you thought of getting a uv sterilizer? Really helps with free floating algae and bacteria. :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

BigDaddiTre said:


> Well micro algae is the tiniest particles of algae that make it through your filter. They tend to turn your water green. I've debated going to a micron filter, but wasn't really trying to spend an extra $120 at my lfs. I don't have any tests to get a phosphate reading, but my nitrites only read at around 5ppm


Do you mean your nitrates are 5ppm or is it nitrites? Big difference.


----------



## BigDaddiTre (Nov 9, 2012)

I have debated a UV sterilizer. I suppose that would be a good way to go. And could save me some money at the same time. How well do they work?


----------



## BigDaddiTre (Nov 9, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> BigDaddiTre said:
> 
> 
> > Also I only leave my lights on for 8 hours total all day. 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening just so my plants can go through photosynthesis
> ...


Ok smitty814, I broke down and bought a UV sterilizer because I wasn't sure how effective they were. After using it for over a week, I am completely conviced. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

A properly placed fine pore sponge may also filter out that algae from the water. Sometimes you need to be creative to find the right place where you can custom fit one. Cheap and effective. Shutting down the lights for a while will also kill the algae, but I have learned to like my BN plecos and they really do a great job of cleaning, and don't really pollute like those other big honking plecos.


----------

